# quinclorac and sledgehammer mix on Bermuda



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone has mixed quinclorac and sledgehammer for application on hybrid bermuda?
I have hybrid bermuda and I have read that quinclorac can cause some stress in hybrid bermuda. Till now I have been using a brush to apply quinclorac on post emergent crab grass and it has weaken them but I think I need another application, no problem seen on Hybrid Bermuda with this type of application.
I also have problems with nutsledge now and need to apply sledgehammer. I was planning to mix both and apply using a back pack sprayer with fan tip on both crab grass and nutsledge. Would this cause any problem to my hybrid bermuda?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have never mixed those two products, but I have mixed Sedgehammer and Celsius with no issues. Many herbicides can temporarily stress bermuda - I wouldn't worry too much about it though.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I've used Eject4l by itself on hybrid Bermuda grass the label indicates that you need MSO and that it can cause some discoloration. I didn't notice any discoloration but darn if the crabgrass wasn't dead in days not weeks. Check the sedgehammer label to see what it wants for an adjuvant. MSO makes herbicides hotter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

metro424 said:


> ...Check the sedgehammer label to see what it wants for an adjuvant...


The 13.5g SedgeHammer Plus packets contain surfactant. The 1.33oz SedgeHammer bottle does not.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

gardencityboy said:


> Anyone has mixed quinclorac and sledgehammer for application on hybrid bermuda?
> I have hybrid bermuda and I have read that quinclorac can cause some stress in hybrid bermuda. Till now I have been using a brush to apply quinclorac on post emergent crab grass and it has weaken them but I think I need another application, no problem seen on Hybrid Bermuda with this type of application.
> I also have problems with nutsledge now and need to apply sledgehammer. I was planning to mix both and apply using a back pack sprayer with fan tip on both crab grass and nutsledge. Would this cause any problem to my hybrid bermuda?


If you are hand-brushing it, just go ahead and use glyphosate. You'll definitely get a kill on crabgrass.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

I got the 13.5g one so it should have the surfactant. 
@Movingshrub I have not purchased glyphosate yet. I got a bottle of Quinclorac 75 DF and MSO. Will try to see if I can get both crab grass and nutsledge with a single application mixing them.
Will see how it goes this weekend.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@gardencityboy What two items are you planning to mix for the crabgrass and nutsedge? Quinclorac and Sedgehammer? Also, to my knowledge, quinclorac isn't known to help with the sedges and the sedge hammer isn't know to help against crabgrass, so other than convenience, I don't know if there is any value in mixing the two. Lastly, quinclorac works on baby crabgrass and adult crabgrass, but not teenager crabgrass, so your success is going to be impacted by the size/tillers of the plant.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

@Movingshrub My intention to mix was for convenience only. I don't have very high infestation of these weeds and was planning to prepare a gal of mix and apply it on both crab grass and nutsedge. The only thing I was concerned was Quinclorac on my hybrid bermuda with a fan tip sprayer. I have never done this before since Quinclorac with MSO could cause burn in hybrid bermuda and I have been applying using a brush. My crab grass don't have tillers so I think Quinclorac should do the trick.
By the way was is a good herbicide for teenager or adult crab grass?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Quinclorac should work on adult crabgrass as well.

I think your only other options would be something like MSMA or Celsius.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The above situation is why I do not use Sedgehammer commercially. It is extremely rare that the the only weed present in a lawn is just Nutsedge. Sedgehammer also does very little to Kyllinga, a weed that can look like Nutsedge but is not. One finds out about that weed after applying Sedgehammer and having sedge type weeds survive the application. On a Bermuda or Zoysia lawn, my preference is for Monument.. I have to make do without any Quinclorac. Chemical is totally illegal in my state. My choice for Crabgrass and Nutsedge in the same area is Monument+Celsius with methylated seed oil. The methylated seed oil makes the application work above and beyond just a water based surfactant.

Referring back to the Poa thread. Another problem is applications that are not formulated to work as best as they possibly can. Using dish soap or nonionic water based surfactants when what is needed is a methylated seed oil additive causes problems. I have no problems killing weeds when an effective additive is used.


----------

